

City lights on other planets could reveal alien civilizations - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/102661-city-lights-on-other-planets-could-reveal-alien-life

======
gregw100
It seems more than likely that most alien species would have eyes (or at least
some sort of visual receptors), given their immense value. Yes, I know that
other species could live on planets in total darkness, but I highly doubt that
given that handicap, they would advance to the point of even a Kardashev Type
1 civilization. Maybe giant bats at best. Not discounting nature's ingenuity,
only saying the most likely reality given all we know about life.

~~~
gerggerg
telepathy man. they don't need light receptors. they can read minds and see
into the future.

~~~
gregw100
Good point. I was thinking that too. Or was I thinking it? Maybe the aliens
were thinking it for me...

